# Living in the Address Dubai Marina



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm moving to dubai in 6 weeks and so I have been looking a lot on the internet for a flat and whilst doing so have come across a 1 bed flat in the Dubai marina address hotel for 100,000 p.a.

I just wanted to ask if anyone here lives there or knows of someone that does. It is in a great location, has a good swimming pool and gym and the room looks good (if a little small) but I am just a bit concerned about what it will be like living in a hotel...

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my clients has been living there for six months. He quite likes it, although he has commented that the room is a little small.

It is quite expensive, but you do get all the benefits of the hotel, so it;s not a bad option for a few months whilst you find your feet. 
-


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks,

The thing is it's not a find my feet option. I am moving to dubai for 1 year and need accomodation, therefore the address hotel would be my home. I'm just not sure how big the expat community is who live there or if it would actually feel like I was a guest in a hotel for a year - which I would not want.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

While I'm sure it'll be nice, you probably will feel like a guest for the year. Also given how far 100k stretches these days I doubt there will be much of a community. 

All just assumtion though.


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd also add that no matter where you get an apartment, in the vast majority of buildings, people tend to keep themselves to themselves and there isn't much of a community feeling, especially in "New Dubai" where the Marina is. That said, it's fairly easy to meet people and find a circle of friends if you're reasonably outgoing.


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I'd also add that no matter where you get an apartment, in the vast majority of buildings, people tend to keep themselves to themselves and there isn't much of a community feeling, especially in "New Dubai" where the Marina is. That said, it's fairly easy to meet people and find a circle of friends if you're reasonably outgoing.


Cheers Gavtek that's very helpful (a little disheartening but helpful nonetheless) I guess I just need to get out there and see the place for myself.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

My advice is to move in somewhere for a month, one of the serviced apartment hotels, look around see which areas you like and then move into something for the year. You will meet people out and about, and thats where you will get your expat community.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We stayed at the address during our last visit and loved it. Very good service and fantastic location. I believe there is a club on the lower floor so Thursday/fir nights were packed with expats.

Having said that, I wouldn't stay there for permanent residence because of the 'hotel feel'. On the other hand, if I was a bach. And was flying around for work, I would seriously consider it.

Maybe rent a regular room there for a week and check out all your options prior to committing long term?

GL


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I live in a hotel apartment (not the Address) and i love it, Every time i go to work the fairies clean and tidy my apartment for when i come home, They do like you to get out of bed BEFORE they change and re-make the bed but that aside it's great. you have your own kitchen so take away food delivered in is merely an option, and you get to use all the hotel facilities. Enjoy


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Spadge said:


> My advice is to move in somewhere for a month, one of the serviced apartment hotels, look around see which areas you like and then move into something for the year. You will meet people out and about, and thats where you will get your expat community.


Bingo! This is probably the best advice anyone of us can give you. Come here first, check it out and then decide what you want. 

Ive only been here about 3 weeks now and I can tell you, the newer areas of Dubai feel just like Las Vegas to me. If youve ever been there, you know everything consists of taxis or driving from place to place, there are no real "neighborhoods and corner shops" at least not in the areas Ive seen. The older parts of Dubai are very diverse and do have that community feeling, unfortunately its not our community. I was in Al Satwa yesterday, kick ass area, lots of shops and cafes and stuff but everyone there seemed to be nationals ... not expats. I could be wrong though. Just my first impression / observation. 

Come here first, rent a small apartment for a month, drive around, come out and meet us a few times and then pick your poison. I for one, can tell you I am very comfortable in my part of town. The marina area is more appealing to me than the downtown / financial areas.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to live at The Address Downtown. The serviced apartments are on separate floors and have different entrance/lifts to the hotel rooms. The apartments are on the small side but the facilites more than make up for it. All your bills are included and your get housekeeping 3 times a week. The downside is you can only use the hotel wi-fi and television package which is crap. You can't get your own telephone/TV cable put in and we got fed up of only 4 english channels. The wi-fi is not good for downloading or skype. Wardrobe space was very limited for 2 people. If you go for it make sure the landlord is paying the 2.5% service fee to The Address and not you.


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi bro!
I am same stuation at now.I don't know anything about moving and I bought my plan ticket on 25 january.
My company dont help to me for finding property and I haven't residaace visa.
where will you stay?do you find a hotel?
I am looking for roomate on dubbizle.com but I don't belive and trust.I can't see room photo and price.I will work Jafza I think I will rent studio in discovery garden but I don't know how do it


----------

